# Dog food



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

Current Dog food at our Local Walmart. Next stop is Pet shop hopefully tomorrrow
These are the Brand names: 
GC = Grounded yellow corn. CM = Chicken Meal 

Beneful: - GC
Ol' Roy: - GC
Pedigree: - GC 
Actr1um: Chicken, Chicken meal. (also came in Duck: which had Duck, Pealed Barley. Chicken flavored and Puppy food) 
Iams Health blend: GC
Iams proactive Health: Lamb meal, Brewers Rice
Cesar: CM, Brewers Rice
Natural Defense: Chicken Meal, Brewers Rice
Purina One Smart Blend: Chicken, Brewers Rice 
Puppy Chow: GC
Dog Chow: GC
Kibbles and bits (didnt bother looking) 

From this list for now, if you can help me pick out a good brand name that'll be great!
I currently own 2 (one year olds) dog and a 4 month old puppy.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Actr1um looks to be the best of those. I've heard good things about it other times, too. Cesar and Natural Defense could be options, depending on the rest of the ingredients.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Willowy said:


> Actr1um looks to be the best of those. I've heard good things about it other times, too. Cesar and Natural Defense could be options, depending on the rest of the ingredients.


I agree with this. It'll be good to see the options that the pet store has though.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

You might try typing those brands into dogfoodadvisor.com and see what they're rated. It might give you a better idea of what each brand is worth quality wise.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

I looked into the Actrium a little more as I was not familiar with it--and it looks decent, from what I saw. That would be my Wal Mart Choice. 

The Natural Defense still has a lot of fillers in it, so I personally would pass on this one. 

Is the Cesar dry? Or the little wet food cans? 

Personally, I would stay far away from Beneful/Ol Roy/Pedigree, etc. And I personally believe you pay big bucks for "glorified Dog Chow" when buying Iams. For the same amount of $, you can get a much better food, IMO. All depends on your dogs needs and your pocketbook though!


----------



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

@Willowy @ PatchworkRobot Petshop should be today. hopefully if I cant get a ride, i'll walk. lol thanks I liked that it came in Puppy form  Also it was 33$ for a huge bag. 

@Goldens&Labs4Me Its the Dry food, it comes only in a medium bag for 10$ and I know that wont last a lot with them. I learned the hard way Thought they were a good brand till a saw a commercial and this Forum. 

PS: my friend works at the petshop and was telling me about a dog food that can be use to every life stages. puppy, adult and senior. I dont know much about it but wanted to know if its even good not knowing the ingredients or name of the brand.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Actr1um Holistic is actually quite good, and every dog I have seen on it has been in outstanding condition..I have not seen the same results on the non holistic one though..


----------



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

Pet store brands: (i ran in quickly) 

Now:
canidae: which is called Life stages which could be use/eatten by Puppy, adults, working, seniors.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Freya said:


> Pet store brands: (i ran in quickly)
> 
> Now:
> canidae: which is called Life stages which could be use/eatten by Puppy, adults, working, seniors.


 
According to the dog food advisor Canidae is 4 star rated ( good ) and the Canidae grain-free is rated 5 star ( highest good rating )

I have access to TOTW which is grain free and I use the TOTW Pacific Stream ( fish ) ... my one dog seems to have allergies to fowl meats.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

My preferred brands: Taste of the Wild, Chicken Soup (for the dog-lover's soul) and Canidae are all found in a co-op country feed store. I haven't seen any of them at a pet store or at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Of everything you've listed, I'd go with Canidae. It's a good brand and not overly expensive (usually anyway; the stores in your area might have different ideas).


----------



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

Willowy said:


> Of everything you've listed, I'd go with Canidae. It's a good brand and not overly expensive (usually anyway; the stores in your area might have different ideas).


For the Canidae in a huge bag was about 56.99. I think it was 15lb? from what im remembering


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Freya said:


> For the Canidae in a huge bag was about 56.99. I think it was 15lb? from what im remembering


Yikes! I'd consider that very expensive but I don't know what the cost of living is like in your area. Even if it was the 33-pound bag (their largest size) that's still pricey for me. How do the other foods compare, price-wise?


----------



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> According to the dog food advisor Canidae is 4 star rated ( good ) and the Canidae grain-free is rated 5 star ( highest good rating )
> 
> I have access to TOTW which is grain free and I use the TOTW Pacific Stream ( fish ) ... my one dog seems to have allergies to fowl meats.


 I tired looking for the TOTW and couldnt find it. so I probably will go for the Canidae they gave me a sample pack today. I put the one pack in one bowl and put there old dog food in the other. to my amazed my dog went straight to the Canidae. even when they finished it they didnt want there old food


----------



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

Willowy said:


> Yikes! I'd consider that very expensive but I don't know what the cost of living is like in your area. Even if it was the 33-pound bag (their largest size) that's still pricey for me. How do the other foods compare, price-wise?


Well the Actr1um in a huge bag was around 33$ but then I would have to buy a puppy bag so thatll be like 50$ maybe more? because i know they dont make the huge bags of just the puppy chow. (sadly) 
With the Canidae being for Life stages of Puppy, adults, working and seniors. I just buy one bag. Measure out their weight and feed them how the bag tells me to. I could be wrong about the LBs so I can check again.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I personally think you are better off with the Canidae ... it is good food ... and if you can feed all them the same food it is great! I am not that lucky. I have an allergy dog, another one with tummy/anal gland issues, and one big pup who needs supplements for skin issues. I have to buy two or three different foods sometimes ... and I feed a fourth dog that is not mine. 

You are probably paying less in the long run!  Plus it is a good food.


----------



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> I personally think you are better off with the Canidae ... it is good food ... and if you can feed all them the same food it is great! I am not that lucky. I have an allergy dog, another one with tummy/anal gland issues, and one big pup who needs supplements for skin issues. I have to buy two or three different foods sometimes ... and I feed a fourth dog that is not mine.
> 
> You are probably paying less in the long run!  Plus it is a good food.


Awwwwwhhhh, wow. At least they have you to look after them and take such good care. Nurse to the rescue! >w< 

I shall buy the Canidae on the First of Feb. there almost done there other food. I know i gotta save some to I can make the switch easier on there tummys


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

Canidae can vary in price in formulas. They have reasonable and then they have outrageous ($65-70 for a 33 lb bag here). 

Their chicken and rice formula is the most economical in the group--and it's good. Then they have All Stage formula as well that is decently price--though I don't think it's quite $50 here. If you can afford it, it's a good food that I believe you can feel good about feeding. I haven't used it in a bit, but it is one my dogs have done well on in the past. 

MUCH better than Ol Roy/Dog Chow or Purina one--among others at Walmart.


----------

